
Tim Cook's Freshman Year: The Apple CEO Speaks - Libertatea
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-12-06/tim-cooks-freshman-year-the-apple-ceo-speaks
======
soupboy
From the interview - "Eighty percent of our revenues are from products that
didn’t exist 60 days ago. Is there any other company that would do that?". If
accurate, this is truly remarkable.

------
thinkling
Interestingly, in the response about the number of products Apple sells
("Well, we have a few..."), Cook does not mention the Apple TV. Apparently
it's not on his mind much.

~~~
mosesschwartz
He also leaves out the Airport Extreme/Express base stations, Cinema Displays,
and keyboards and mice. The Apple TV (as it stands now) is really more of a
peripheral than a core product.

